
JsPDF generates PDF documents using pure JavaScript - nreece
http://code.google.com/p/jspdf/
======
nreece
Here's a basic example:
<http://jspdf.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/examples/basic.htm>

------
invisible
I love that they use data: and I've never thought to do that for something as
simple as a PDF (which can be really simple). Kudos to the developers!

------
ciupicri
The trick consists in generating a _data:application/pdf;base64_ URL, which
unfortunately can't be too long for practical reasons.

------
qeorge
That's really impressive. The syntax seems very similar to FPDF, which is
great.

------
chanux
Good one. _Off to think what are the practical uses_

------
gourneau
I should have not been, but I was startled that this could be done with js
alone.

------
tezza
Do away with JS and just use Java

<http://www.lowagie.com/iText/>

------
arnorhs
wow, very impressive. What about images and such?

~~~
jonursenbach

            var putImages = function() {
                    // TODO
            }
    

Doesn't look like it supports images yet.

~~~
ajm
Verified by <http://code.google.com/p/jspdf/issues/list>

------
zackattack
This is pretty freaking awesome. Unfortunately when I click "Run Code" on the
demo, it doesn't open/properly save, using Firefox.

~~~
jlangenauer
It works for me in Google Chrome (though you hope it would). I'm continually
astounded at what can be achieved in Javascript... Will have to have a look at
the source tonight and see what I can learn.

~~~
fiaz
Does it work in Rhino? This would be very handy to embed in some Java apps.

